# HUGE building question



## Kyle Girard (Apr 9, 2009)

*How do I build a Gigaminx?*

I really want to build this one


----------



## Musturd (Apr 9, 2009)

Twistypuzzles.com
Although, I'm not sure if there's a guide anywhere.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 9, 2009)

Either you design it yourself or buy the masters from a reliable source (don't purchase them from eBay, here's why)


----------



## Kyle Girard (Apr 9, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Either you design it yourself or buy the masters from a reliable source (don't purchase them from eBay, here's why)



where do i buy a masters. Can some one disassemble it and show me the pieces?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 9, 2009)

Kyle Girard said:


> Can some one disassemble it and show me the pieces?


...why would someone disassemble their gigaminx just to show you the pieces? I'd think thats a lot of work. What would you even do with a picture? Try to carve out pieces by hand from a photo?


----------



## Kyle Girard (Apr 9, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Kyle Girard said:
> 
> 
> > Can some one disassemble it and show me the pieces?
> ...



How do people figure out how to build these?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 9, 2009)

Kyle Girard said:


> How do people figure out how to build these?



Well I can safely say that the first person to build didn't use a picture. I would think there are better places to get designs than a photograph, I haven't looked around myself. But there are probably other forums which would be able to help you more.


----------



## FDK 1 (Apr 18, 2009)

free gigaminx stl's


----------

